# HC in low light with Excel



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is it possible to grow HC as a foreground plant in low light and with Excel?

By low, I mean 28" Coralife t5 fixture in a 15 gallon long. I did some searching around here and there seems to be mixed opinions. Anyone with some experience rather than just opinion?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont know, but HM can grow on excel without CO2, so probably (they are pretty closely related).


----------



## Guppypuppy (May 4, 2008)

I saw a thread on Tom Barr's sight about growing HC emergent for 3 or 4 months then filling the tank up. Once HC is established it doesn't require as much light to maintain itself. Sounded like a good idea to me. I just need a empyt tank to grow it in and a source of HC to try it out.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i think once HC is established it still need the same requirement. it's just a way of growing them faster with no algae at the start. maintenance is the same.

i'm growing with 36 watts on my tank (60x30x36 cm). they do pretty well.

Oliver Knott grow HC at low light levels
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/hc60

not sure with excel only thought. the only way to find out is to try it by yourself


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got some growing in a 1g Nano tank. No ferts no CO2 natural soil substrate and about 5watts of light. It gets longer, but it's still alive.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the input guys.

That's the precise reason I am asking this. I am planning on using Tom Barr's dry start to grow a carpet in a 15 gallon long with 28 watts of t5 and eventually using Excel once I fill it.

I'm going to give it a go based on your input.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

That should work fine.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool. Thanks, Tom.


----------

